# HAF 932 CUSTOM RED/BLACK ****2 week project finaly done*****



## snow cakes (Jul 24, 2009)

After about 2 weeks of parts being delivered and painting layers and layers I'm finaly done.  Only thing not logged is crossfire setup , my cards havn't arrived yet.  Let me know what you think of color combos.


----------



## snow cakes (Jul 24, 2009)

Here just got one of my HD4890's today, the 2nd is on back order :/


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice!  You should paint the V8 interior!


----------



## snow cakes (Jul 24, 2009)

im gunna leave the heatsink alone b4 i start blowin shit up....what i'm gunna do tho is paint the chrome OCz memory cooler black or red....what color you think would be sexier?


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2009)

Black FTW!


----------



## steelkane (Jul 24, 2009)

nice job on the hardware choices,


----------



## Flibolito (Jul 24, 2009)

Sexy rig there bro. That is a really sweet setup.


----------



## livehard (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet! I have the same case and I've been trying to decide what to do with it for a while now, its still setting there empty. You've got a really nice balance of color.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks very nice! I'm not a fan of the HAF (I actually think its the ugliest case I have ever seen) but the modding potential of it is awesome. The red and Black looks awesome.


----------



## livehard (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's terribly ugly as well. Not sure why I bought it.


----------



## snow cakes (Aug 4, 2009)

*Final Update*









br>


----------

